# Teach Your Children



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just read this in a rescue group newsletter, and thought it was great because it's so basic and simple.

"The 3 Most Important Things to Teach Your Kids" --

1) Dogs Don't Like Hugs and Kisses - Teach your kids not to hug or kiss a dog on the face. Hugging the family dog or face-to-face contact are common causes of bites to the face. Instead, teach kids to scratch the dog on the chest or the side of the neck.

2) Be a Tree if a Strange Dog Approaches - Teach kids to stand still, like a tree. Trees are boring and the dog will eventually go away. This works for strange dogs and any time the family dog gets too frisky or becomes aggressive.

3) Never Tease a Dog - and never disturb a dog that's sleeping, eating, or protecting something.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

What a good post- may print it off and show some of my relatives so they can teach their kids this!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

crate training has it's uses too ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

There are plenty of adults that could benefit from these rules as well.


----------

